# Buffalo Head cichlid tank mates?



## MikeTing (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a male Steatocranus casuarius (Buffalohead cichlid) in 55 gallon tank. I have a pair of Green Terrors I am getting out of the tank today so I can add a new female Buffalo head and hope they form a pair. After the terrors are gone they will have the entire 55 gallon tank to themselves besides a small pleco and a red tail shark. I was wondering what tank mates would go well with them. I was planning on adding 3 cori's and my son wants some neons. I think these would do well. Any comments or other tank mate ideas?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Neons = Cichlid snacks. Forget those.

Not sure how _Corydoras _will do with _Steatocranus_. Both generally like currents, but they are also both bottom dwellers that may compete for space. If you do get Cories, get more than three, maybe six.

Good luck, I found these to be one of the most interesting species in which to observe breeding. But getting that first spawn can be heck!


----------



## Madhun (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember years ago a school of 12 neons disappear one by one,housed with 2 Steatocranus.
After that i let them do their thing in a 30 gallon,and had a few spawns after they rearranged the whole tank,and dug and losened rocks that were bigger than grapefruit!


----------



## MikeTing (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendation of 6 cory's as opposed to 3. That sounds like a nice little group. I have owned Buffalo heads before and they bred without me knowing until I saw a dark cloud moving around the tank. Very cool.


----------

